# Serious mass



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Just got me some of that serious mass weight gainer that's got 1200 calories a serving. Let the fat gains begin. Feel sick after drinking it. On a serious note though. Can anyone recommend a high calorie drink like this that's cheap? I only got this one because it was half price. I can easily check my self for a cheap high calorie weight gainer but Iv had them in the past where just horrible to mix and horrible texture and a really hard time to drink. I appreciate any advice but please none of that just make your own or just drink it even though it tastes gross. Iv been there and done that for a long time just want it to be easy now. Not taken a weight gainer drink in a while but I need them for work for my short breaks. So yeah anyone know of a high calorie weight gainer that's cheap and easy to get down me let me know of it cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

My tip would be to not make yourself fat  .


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

That works out around 375 calories per 100g. Very average, even less than some standard whey protein powders and you can guarantee that the majority of those carbs are coming from cheap maltodextrin and cheap wholesale milkshake powder - only got about 15g of protein per 100g as well. Can't believe anyone would pay somewhere around £50 per 5kg for this s**t :lol: Why do people insist on buying these mass gainers with the promise of a huge amount of calories in them, when you can only fit a maximum of 100g of macronutrients into 100g of product and it's relatively low in fats? As also said as well, the carbs are going to be coming from cheap, poor quality and unhealthy sources in most cases, and if the mass gainer is cheap then the proteins will also be low in bio-availability with a poor amino acid profile.

You've been training quite a long time as I recall mate, you really should know better tbh. If you want a high calorie shake, make your own - blended oats are one of the cheapest source of carbs you'll find and they're good quality, or a big 5kg bag of powdered oats costs about a tenner (or a 2.5kg bag of flavoured stuff for 6 quid) if you prefer a nicer texture. So you could either pay something like 50 quid for a 5kg tub of the ON mass gainer with it's relatively low protein content and its poor mix of carbs, or you could pick up a couple of 2.5kg bags of flavoured oat powder and a 1kg bag of flavoured whey from MyProtein - you're gonna have paid about 30 quid for 6kg of product, then you can make your own shake using 5 parts oat powder to 1 part whey powder. You'll not only get a better balance of macros from this shake, but it'll be MILES better in terms of quality and healthiness AND cheaper than this ON mass gainer, plus oats tend to sit in one's stomach better than cheap carb sources like maltodextrin


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> That works out around 375 calories per 100g. Very average, even less than some standard whey protein powders and you can guarantee that the majority of those carbs are coming from cheap maltodextrin and cheap wholesale milkshake powder - only got about 15g of protein per 100g as well. Can't believe anyone would pay somewhere around £50 per 5kg for this s**t :lol: Why do people insist on buying these mass gainers with the promise of a huge amount of calories in them, when you can only fit a maximum of 100g of macronutrients into 100g of product and it's relatively low in fats? As also said as well, the carbs are going to be coming from cheap, poor quality and unhealthy sources in most cases, and if the mass gainer is cheap then the proteins will also be low in bio-availability with a poor amino acid profile.


 i use to drink it when pushing for 132kg body weight because it tasted delicious and everything was a chore to eat when my calories were up over 8000 so if it wasnt delicious i just couldnt get it down

but i agree with your overall point, mass gainers are generally a waste of cash

the exception imo being myproteins mass gainer which i drink daily (first thing pre wo) as its just blended oats and whey with flavoring


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i use to drink it when pushing for 132kg body weight because it tasted delicious and everything was a chore to eat when my calories were up over 8000 so if it wasnt delicious i just couldnt get it down
> 
> but i agree with your overall point, mass gainers are generally a waste of cash
> 
> the exception imo being myproteins mass gainer which i drink daily (first thing pre wo) as its just blended oats and whey with flavoring


 "It tastes nice so easy calories" is a fair reason I guess :lol: Just triggers me when people talk like mass gainers are these products that are absolutely rammed with calories by some sort of gypsy magic that defies the laws of nutrition, when they're mostly just a blend of cheap milkshake powder, maltodextrin and whey or soy protein in most cases, and yeah, buying/making one based around oats and a good quality whey protein is always the best way to go about it unless you physically can't, though oats tend to feel nicer on your stomach than maltodextrin.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

2 Scoops of whey, 2 scoops of oats, 400ml of whole milk.

something like 800cals and dirt cheap.

2x a day and you have 100g of protein, a nice a decent amount of carbs and fat and 1600 cals extra for no stomach space.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

A middle ground on the making your own front is to buy the maltodextrin that is in most mass gainers. You'll then be able to separately adjust protein and carb content whilst being much cheaper. You could add fruit squash for flavour.

Or just eat more 'junk' food. It's not like mass gainers are health foods!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> A middle ground on the making your own front is to buy the maltodextrin that is in most mass gainers. You'll then be able to separately adjust protein and carb content whilst being much cheaper. You could add fruit squash for flavour.
> 
> Or just eat more 'junk' food. It's not like mass gainers are health foods!


 Goody Cao milkshake from Lidl is also a good shout and tastes nice, less than 3 quid for 800g last time I went there :thumb


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

400ml full fat milk, tablespoon peanut butter, banana, orange, oats, 2 scoops protein, handful berries and 100ml olive oil thats 1400 to 1800 cals. wont cost alot have it in morning. then at night coconut oil instead of olive with cottage chesse to scops protein and avacodo. have 3 meals throughout the day can easily hit ur goals


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i use to drink it when pushing for 132kg body weight because it tasted delicious and everything was a chore to eat when my calories were up over 8000 so if it wasnt delicious i just couldnt get it down
> 
> but i agree with your overall point, mass gainers are generally a waste of cash
> 
> the exception imo being myproteins mass gainer which i drink daily (first thing pre wo) as its just blended oats and whey with flavoring


 Fvck 8000 calories haha I was dying on around 5300 at my (fattest) the joys of tren.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Fvck 8000 calories haha I was dying on around 5300 at my (fattest) the joys of tren.


 8000 was hell

i felt like i was replaying a really difficult game every day

id be battling to get MFP down to 0 at all costs and then id wake up the next day only for it to be back up to 8000kcal

i was taking a litre of chocolate milk to work with 5 new york style bagels to eat on my break, ended upbeing 2500kcal and that was just my in work meal

i was a triple xl hoody on kind of guy at that point as well, face was a water balloon


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> 8000 was hell
> 
> i felt like i was replaying a really difficult game every day
> 
> ...


 Definitely couldn't do that. Breakfast alone killed me around 1800 cals iirc. Consuming 200g+ carbs just for breakfast should never happen haha.

Felt so bloated and the blood rushing to your stomach, brutal.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Up your mass isn't to bad but mixes like sand. I always prefer quick mass.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Update. It's s**t can't be arsed with it


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

I might get slated for suggesting this but my favourite mass gainer is Rice Pudding 

i know it's not the cleanest gainer but a couple tins of it go down real easy


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Add burgers and fries


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Bulking on greek yogurt. Used to be an "ectomorph". Now fat haha so it definitely works. Excellent protein content as well though and cheap in lidl for 500g pots.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> Just got me some of that serious mass weight gainer that's got 1200 calories a serving. Let the fat gains begin. Feel sick after drinking it. On a serious note though. Can anyone recommend a high calorie drink like this that's cheap? I only got this one because it was half price. I can easily check my self for a cheap high calorie weight gainer but Iv had them in the past where just horrible to mix and horrible texture and a really hard time to drink. I appreciate any advice but please none of that just make your own or just drink it even though it tastes gross. Iv been there and done that for a long time just want it to be easy now. Not taken a weight gainer drink in a while but I need them for work for my short breaks. So yeah anyone know of a high calorie weight gainer that's cheap and easy to get down me let me know of it cheers


 You are what you digest and not what you ingest.

Think less of overwhelming your body with excess calories, and more about digestion and assimilation of what food you truly enjoy and are happy to eat. Most of us have forgotten what it means to enjoy our food, beginning at the point of salivation upon smelling its amazing aroma. This in itself goes a long way in preparing your whole digestive system for what is to come.

I know, as usual I am swimming against the tide with my comments, but I only say it because I've been there, and would like to see you eat to live and not live to eat.

That is all mate.

Fadi.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Just got me some of that serious mass weight gainer that's got 1200 calories a serving. Let the fat gains begin. Feel sick after drinking it. On a serious note though. Can anyone recommend a high calorie drink like this that's cheap? I only got this one because it was half price. I can easily check my self for a cheap high calorie weight gainer but Iv had them in the past where just horrible to mix and horrible texture and a really hard time to drink. I appreciate any advice but please none of that just make your own or just drink it even though it tastes gross. Iv been there and done that for a long time just want it to be easy now. Not taken a weight gainer drink in a while but I need them for work for my short breaks. So yeah anyone know of a high calorie weight gainer that's cheap and easy to get down me let me know of it cheers


 most delicious thing that comes to drink for me is the following :

- 2 scoop of whey chocolate

- 2 bananas (so around 350g of bananas)

- 60g of oats

- 500ml of milk or water(whole milk in your case)

- 20g of mash almond (same as peanut butter but with almond, as a true english man you will prefer peanut butter, know brits are in love with that haha)

That will probably not amount to 1.200 kcal but you can easely go for a 800 to 1000kcal and that is freaking delicious and easy to do.

I do it as a treat one every two month. It's the only cheat I allow myself.

Good luck


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Uryens said:


> most delicious thing that comes to drink for me is the following :
> 
> - 2 scoop of whey chocolate
> 
> ...


 You're far too strict on yourself if you consider a blended protein shake a treat and allow it just once every two months.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been using serious mass for years, it never made me fat... made some good natural gains from it back in the day, and still helps this very day.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Uryens said:


> most delicious thing that comes to drink for me is the following :
> 
> - 2 scoop of whey chocolate
> 
> ...


 Out of Interest you don't allow calories for two bananas weighing 350g? As even the biggest bananas I've weighed have been 120g each and roughly 120 cal each, so two large bananas would be 240 calories?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lowkii said:


> I've been using serious mass for years, it never made me fat... made some good natural gains from it back in the day, and still helps this very day.


 Serious mass won't make you fat any more than almonds would or doughnuts for that matter... as long as your calories are below maintenance you could cut using serious mass if you wished


----------

